# Canola for Field Hunting



## beef (Aug 18, 2007)

Has anyone every field hunted in a canola field? Was out at the farm land this past weekend and all the Wheat/Barley/Corn Fields now have sunflowers and canola in them. Just wondering what your opinions are in hunting in a canola field for ducks/geese.

Any input would be great..


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We use to raise canola for around 8 years and never once did I see ducks or geese go into it. I think that the stocks are too pointy for them to care to walk around in.


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Canola, good for oil to dry fish, bad for field hunting

WR


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Never saw a duck in them. We did have one of the best Snow goose hunts in a canola field though! 104 in one day for two guys over decoys. Only time we have seen them in canola. FWIW!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

ducks go for grain seeds like wheat, barley, and corn, and also will go for oilseeds like sunflowers and soybeans. Geese will go for grain (esp corn) but are more interested in the young re-growth of the waste grain sprouting after the field is harvested.

there isn't usually any grass in a canola field (no waste grain to sprout, and the grass weeds were killed by spraying) and the canola seeds are very small so unless there is a spilled pile on the ground they would be very hard to find.

no food = no birds = find somewhere else this year.

now, you might want to bowhunt before the field is harvested, since deer love canola


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Doves love the canola too.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There is a ton of waste grain with canola. Its just so small that the bigger birds have a hard time finding it. Volenteer canola is one of the worst weeds to get rid of.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jcnelsn1 said:


> Doves love the canola too.


Ditto


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

I went out last weekend to scout a flock that I had been hunting for a couple weeks and ended up watching another group of hunters hammer the crap out of em in a canola field. Ruined my plan for the next day but it looked like they were havin a hell of a time.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sure it was canola, and not flax?


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

well I'm no farmer But it was greenish yellow stubble that had sharp tips where it was cut. Pretty sure thats canola. I had actually seen the geese out in that field and in the one across the road the week before and thought it was a little strange.


----------

